# TSW Montage 19X8 40MM 19X9.5 45MM with Michelin PS2's



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

Installed this afternoon!


























:cheers Roper


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

CLEAN!!!:cheers 
did you roll the fender?
and did you have to bang the inside of the wheel well?


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks... No I had my favorite body shop cut the lip and seam seal it.
I have about 3/16" of a lip left. The driver side clears by a bunch.. the passenger side looks like it might rub during extreme compressions (damn rear cradle must be off center a bit) So far no rubbing....

Roper


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Look Great! Love the black on red


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Goat Looks BAD ASS! :cheers 


What size tires are they?


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

Robert,

The tires are michelin Pilot Sport PS2's, Front 235-35-19, the rears are 275-30-19. They are almost identical in height and rolling diameter. They are a little bit shorter than the OEM 245-45-17's. A 40mm offset with an 8" front wheel works great. 45mm offset for the rear still requires some massaging of the fender lip. Hope this info helps you.

Roper


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice stance! Do you have a close up of the rims? Where and how much were they? How much clearance do you have to the inside of the strut in the rear? I bet they grip like a mutha!


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

LYNMUP said:


> Nice stance! Do you have a close up of the rims? Where and how much were they? How much clearance do you have to the inside of the strut in the rear? I bet they grip like a mutha!


Thanks.. It is still on stock springs... and I think it looks pretty good. I'd really like to see it dropped about an inch in front (just a little more curb speed). 

Here is a link to the TSW site and a good close up of just the wheel.
http://www.tsw.com/download/files/montage_black.jpg

I paid $2600 including the replacement certificates and tax at Discount Tire. The PS2's were about $500 more than BFG KDW-NT's which is what I started to buy.. the rears have been on nation wide back order. I am satified that the additional cost for UPGRADING to the PS2 is well worth it! It is a much better tire. 

As for clearance on the inside of the rear.. the difference is about 15mm closer to the strut.. I did not measure the inside clearance but for sure it is not an issue like the outer fender and opening lip. Oh yeah... they are grippy tires... and even though they are 30's and 35's the ride is very nice! 

Roper


----------

